# Peptide shoulder?



## Mkpaint (Feb 7, 2012)

My rat may have a torn rotator tenden doc says surgery only way to fix. Anyone know of peptides will regrow or help repair this injury? Can't take rat off work for 6months to recover from surgery.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 7, 2012)

A few to look into; Ipamorelin and TB-500.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 7, 2012)

If its torn I don't think anything will help a torn tendon.That's major stuff.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 7, 2012)

Look into IGF-1 brother.  Lot's of successful rehabs in regars to tendon tears and surgeries.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a similar issue. I still have full ROM, Doc mentioned moderate strain or minor tear. Didn't feel like an MRI at the time...lol

I suppose that Ill research the ones mentioned above. Thanks.


----------



## njc (Feb 11, 2012)

Peps can help post-surgery healing and rehabilitation. Particularly GHRP/GHRH combo and PegMGF.

Research how to microdose these for optimal effectiveness.  GHRP/GHRH combo will also prevent atrophy of associated muscular associated with disuse post-surgery.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 11, 2012)

njc said:


> Peps can help post-surgery healing and rehabilitation. Particularly GHRP/GHRH combo and PegMGF.
> 
> Research how to microdose these for optimal effectiveness.  GHRP/GHRH combo will also prevent atrophy of associated muscular associated with disuse post-surgery.



Thanks!


----------

